# Baby Rihanna Paige arrived 19.9.08....pics added x



## Donna79x

... weighing 7lb 9oz @ 6.56am. She is absolutely perfect and I am up on :cloud9:.

Birth story (sorry its long....) :rofl:

On the Thursday evening around 11.45pm I was in the BnB chat room chatting away when I started to get mild like tummy pains and (sorry TMI) then went for a massive clear out (thank god). So then thought it was only cos I had chicken tikka and had no clue I was in bloody labour... next thing a 'huge' incy wincy spider came running towards my feet at the side of my bed so had to be brave and squash him with the COSMO mag ! lol:rofl:

Anyways the pains started to get stronger... and the ladies in the chat room said I was in labour and to call mum... but I thought its now 1am and if its false labour I didnt wanna disturb mum.... anyway by 1.30am they were getting more painful so filled my hot water bottle and called mum who came round. The ladies in BnB chat room were so supportive bless them :hugs:.

Mum made me a drink and told me to phone the hospital as from the start pains were 5-6 mins apart and lastin between 45-60secs. Hospital said have a bath and see how u go, if they become unbearable ring back .... (this was about 2.30am).

By 3am I was in agony n had to sit for every contraction... so rang hospital and said I was coming down... pains were about 4mins apart n lasting just over a min. Mum called a taxi and I got in with my bags.... every bloody bump in the road was a challenge but at least there was no traffic.... got to the hospital and onto delivery suite and got a really laid back MW who said we will pop in to see ya in 10 mins and then arrange to get you checked over. Put me on the BP monitor and buggered off for ages..... I was grunting by this point lol....

She came back around 3.45am and asked me to get on the bed which was a challenge as the contractions were very strong. She asked what pain relief I wanted and when i could speak, replied 'edpidural ASAP'.... she then said ok we will do an internal then arrange for blood tests before we can give you an epi as your BP as been high this last week... I was ready to smack :hissy: her by this point.

She did the internal 5 mins later and then said cos my womb was tilted she was going to have to get a senior MW to check me again while she went and got some paracetamol for her headache!!! 

Other MW was fab, really supportive, I was giving it 'ARGGHHH' through each contraction by this point... still no pain relief. Was 3-4cm dilated by 4.30am!

They then nearly bust my vain trying to put a canular in for epi.... so got a proper nurse to make another whole in me... by then there was no way i could sit up for 20 mins for an EPI so said can I have pethidine NOW! so they said yep.... give us 5 mins..... Grrrrrr

Gas and air then came out around 5.30am as i was proper screaming the shop down.... funny cow MW was still faffing over pethidine and then told me it take 30mins to work ... I was like ' you what' !:hissy::hissy:

At 6.15am I finally got the pethidine and was still screaming the place down, nice MW checked me again and said I was fully dilated and I was like 'I know' the head is coming NOOWWWW... she said open your legs n let me check and it was so hard. Contractions were really close together by this point. She then said yep you are right.... turn on your side as your womb is tilted.... I was swinging on the baby heartbeat machine trolley and other arm round mums neck while mum n MW held my leg up lol:rofl: screaming for ENGLAND!!!!! i said I am pushing now and its coming..... so she let me push away and 4 pushes the head was out.... another 2 pushes and baby Rihanna arrived and mum was in tears bless her and then I was crying..... nice MW said you have a beautiful baby girl.... I was crying so mum I couldnt see lol.... she then passed her to me... she is gorgeous..... xxx only got a few grazes so lucky :happydance:

PICCIES x



Thanks to my text buddies Wobbles, Gemma24uk and Heather.78 xxx

:hug: to everyone for your support xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00469.JPG
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 145









DSC00503.JPG
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 122









DSC00462.JPG
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 126









DSC00492.JPG
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 179


----------



## x-amy-x

Aww well done hun. Congratulations!


----------



## FEDup1981

Congratulations, great news xx


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations hun!!


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats! I cant wait to see pics of your little girl. Glad it was real labor too! Xx


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Jemima

Congratulations! What a lovely birth story, so full of humour too! You did very well. xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

congrats!


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats :D


----------



## trying_4_no.3

Hey Donna, LOL I was the one in the chatroom with you at 1am in the morning tellin you to call your mum, told you that you was in labour and you were more worried about waking your mum up, bless ya!! Well my lovely congratulations and I am sooo pleased for you Rhianna is a beautiful name its my daughters middle name lol, cant wait to see pics....well done you x x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congrats on your lil girl hunni
:hugs:
xx


----------



## bambikate

well done congratulations honey x x


----------



## lynz

congrats hun


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Congrats!


----------



## mumy2princess

Congratulations x


----------



## wilbrabeany

ahh congrats.xx


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun x x


----------



## Carlyanne15

Ah bless, congrats x


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow, turbulent time! Congrats on your little girl!


----------



## Blob

Awwww congratulations!!! :dance:


----------



## bex

Congratulations xx


----------



## Angelface

congratz honey !!


----------



## jms895

Well done and congratulations xx


----------



## babezone

congrats hun x xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## Heather.78

oh hunnie yay finally heard your birth story bloody mw leaving you without any drygs thats bulls**it dont know hope you coped and they even made you wait for gas and air bless you did really well 6 pushes and she was out lucky I saw my chart today it said 1st stage 16 hrs 2nd stage 2.08 hrs(pushing) ouch 3rd 7 mins Ill keep in touch although as you already know its really randomly at the moment take care sweetie hope everything is now settling down for you I pm you during the week lots of luv heaths:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## acv_17

Congrats! Welcome Rihanna!:crib:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon x x


----------



## JJF

Congrats. Sounds like you did a great job!


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. x


----------



## Belle

congrats!! xx


----------



## Mira

Congrats!!


----------



## Donna79x

Thanks everyone... I had added some piccies now xx PAGE 1


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## SuzyQ

Congrats, those pics are sooooo cute! x


----------



## nessajane

Congrats!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done shes adorable x


----------



## missjacey44

Congratulations and lovley pictures she is so cute :D x


----------



## emma_27

Well done and congratulations shes lovely :)


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations hes lovely :) xxx


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations hun! She's simply scrumptious!
xx


----------



## Donna79x

Awww thank you all ladies xxxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Soo beautiful hun congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## hellotasha

shes beautiful xxx


----------



## suzan

congrats she is gorgeous!


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## AC81

congratulations x


----------



## Serene123

She is gorgeous xx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats she's lovely. x


----------



## nataliecn

she's beautiful!
congrats!


----------

